# two 9 mo in SC



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Many decades ago, one of my 1st rescues was a beautiful Irish setter that was part of a litter brought into the clinic where I worked... with distemper. The breeder also signed over the entire litter. We lost a couple but one of those pups came home with me. 
Other than some tooth discoloration, he was never sick again. He was a wonderful and beautiful dog.
So don't let the "distemper" as a pup scare you off. This could a really good opportunity for someone 

I'm sorry for the cancer issue for the generous person that took them in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prism Goldens*

Are these pups Goldens? I would contact the Golden Retriever Rescues in the area, perhaps they have adopters for them, or would take them into their rescue.


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If the foster needs any help placing these boys, she can contact the nearest GR Rescue in SC. Many offer Courtesy Referral listings on their websites, they are not part of the GR Rescue's Adoption program. Anyone interested will contact the person who has them directly.


----------

